# BEFORE AND AFTER AGAIN!!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

*<U>Before</U>*










_<U>After </U>blackened pompano in the middle_

<U>







</U>


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Man, that looks good! Nice job - Pompano are the best tasting fish, ever!


----------



## baker (Mar 13, 2009)

That's a mighty fine looking meal.


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice catch. Looks tasty. Love those pomps.I can't get whiting to taste worth a damn though. You do anything special to it before frying? I can't imagineeating whiting, if all that pompano was on the same plate.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Not really just washedthem in cornmeal and baptizedthem inhot oil.I guessI have wierd tastbuds they seem okay to me.I was always told they were decent fish to eat??


----------



## bms (Nov 7, 2007)

That Whiting is good eats!!!!


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks delish! And thosekingfishare very good to eat!


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

Fair enough. Sounds like I'm the one with weird taste buds, or maybe I'm cooking them wrong. Hope to see you out there.


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

Whiting are fantastic to eat. Try some ZATARAIN'S® Seasoned Fish-Fri.


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh yea, that is some mighty good looking eats there. :bowdown


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

I'll tell you what, Keep all the Pomps you want and give me the whiting, You must have some strange Tastebudsoke Good Looking Eats I'll Take the whiting Please:toast


----------

